# uber noob tank



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

my shitty 3.0 mega pixel camera...

quick snaps


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Good


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Clown loaches rock dude. What have you got in the tank?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice, i love clown loaches(ackually all botia's rock), in the house i think we have 5 types of botias. what u got in that tank, well it looks nice anyway


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i got 
bunch of zebra danios 
8 neon tetras 
12 tiger barbs 
a baby small mouth bass
a wild caught alge eater
around 10 clown loach
4 cory cats
3 alge eaters
1 snail

thats about it....


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

What's the size of the tank?

BTW that bass will eat the tetras soon


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

yea i know.. the bass is less then 2 inches didnt lose a neon yet...

size is 135

wat else i can add to the tank? that doesnt cost that much.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Go to a lake and catch yourself some dollar sunfish. They're free plus they have great color.

Or endler's could be cool too. They might breed in the tank though.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

naw i dont want blue gils or sunfish....

i think my bass jumped out....i cant find him. and i dont see him on the floor..to small to find. and nothin in the tank could eat him. no dead body found...o wells i still got another 4incher bass.


----------

